# A Couple Dump Finds



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are a couple of items that I saw at a dump. Can anybody identify them? First up is this big metal thing.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 31, 2012)

Next up is this old sewing machine. Not sure how old it is. Would this be worth keeping? It is all there, just surface rust.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is a close up of the maker. Thanks for looking.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 31, 2012)

The first is the blade of a plow, the second is worthless as a useable or collectible machine. Scrap value. That's surface rust huh!. If that's true maybe I can ressurect my old John Deere tractor that's been dead 40 years. [][]

 Keep all that stuff you find, hang it on a fence or the side of a garage or some such place. 20 years from now you'll be happy you did.


----------



## RCO (Sep 2, 2012)

the singer sewing machines are fairly common . our neightbours threw out one this summer by the road  , i tried to sell it online for $ 50 but no bites . so we donated it to a local charity thrift store . they put it up for auction and last bids were over $ 100 dollars . 


 i still have a picture of it on computer , it was wooden and from 1910's i believe .


----------



## splante (Sep 3, 2012)

i would try to salvage the singer emblem, thats about it


----------



## LC (Sep 3, 2012)

Its a nice heavy piece to sell for scrap metal . Nothing there worth salvaging .


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok guys, thanks for the info. Splante, how would I get the emblem off without breaking or scratching it?


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 5, 2012)

i agree on the sewing machine. They are pretty cool though. We have three in the attic at camp. All with the wooden cabinets and treadles.  Nice hunks of scrap you picked up though!


----------



## VTdigger (Sep 15, 2012)

Sometimes rusty stuff like that is great for outdoor gardens but nothing more. My mom uses some of the stuff I find in her flower garden I think it looks neat with the right peaces


----------



## ZOIL (Jan 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> Ok guys, thanks for the info. Splante, how would I get the emblem off without breaking or scratching it?


 

 Ryan : 

 I know this is an old post, but hay I just got here. 
 Did you ever get that emblem off the old sewing machine?

 If not consider a center punch right dead center on those stake rivets as if to drive them straight in. 
 That should drive the peg of the rivet deeper into the cast iron and leave the head behind like a ring that may even stick to your punch. 

 The stakes look like brass, so they should separate pretty easy. Just don't let the punch veer from center and it shouldn't damage the emblem to bad. 

 Just my thoughts   -   Good luck 

 Ray


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 2, 2013)

Ray, I never did get the emblem off. I take it I should use a hammer? Will try it next time I go to the dump. Thanks for the tip, Ryan.

 Welcome to the forum BTW.


----------



## rmckin (Jan 3, 2013)

I found my plow point in a rock pile on a hillside. Apparently at one time was someone's garden plot.


----------

